# Way Over the Top - 21x21x21 Cube



## BrandonSky (Sep 16, 2013)

CLICK ON LINK TO VIEW IMAGE
This is the Way Over The Top Cube. It is a 21x21x21 Rubik's Cube; larger than the world record Over The Top 17x17x17 cube by M.Oskar Van Deventer. There are 2646 stickers on it. The 21x21x21 cube has 6.3 quingendoquadragintillion possible combinations.
Here are 10 questions for YOU to answer by replying:
1. Would such a puzzle be possible to make (The rubik's company could not make a 6x6 cube or larger because the corners would stick out too much when you turned a side 45 degrees)?
2. Would it be perfectly proportional (like on <5x5 cubes and the X cube 7), edges elongated but flat (like on a Shengshou 9x9), or would it be pillowed (like a V cube 7)?
3. Would it be possible to turn (Oskar's failed prototype of his Over the Top 17x17x17 cube was impossible to turn. If you tried to turn it, the cube would pop)?
4. Would it turn well and not have pops and lockups when the layers catch on themselves (The Pillowed 9x9 turns horribly, the Shengshou 9x9 turns much better)?
5. How would you take it apart (The retooled Rubix 5x5, when first bought, is almost impossible to take apart)?
6. What age would children start solving this puzzle (PeteTheGeek's video on the Shengshou 9x9 the box showed "Ages 14+" and "Skill Level: 6 Stars")?
7. Should it be tension adjustable and use screws, or not adjustable and be protected by rivets (The V cube 5, 6, and 7 used rivets, but the new V cube 4 is adjustable and uses screws)?
8. How long would the pieces go in to the puzzle (Oskar's Over The Top 17x17x17 cube, the center pieces go very far down into the puzzle)?
9. Should the stickers be tiles or vinyl stickers, should the stickers have a logo on them, and should the cube be DIY or assembled (The 17x17x17 cube comes in pieces from Shape ways)?
10. How much would it cost (Oskar's Over The Top 17x17x17 cube costs $1600 on the Shape ways website)?

And I could not post this in the right forum because I could not post in the Puzzle Mods forum.


----------



## uyneb2000 (Sep 16, 2013)

Looks fake. Can we see pictures from different angles? It seems flat.


----------



## qqwref (Sep 16, 2013)

BrandonSky said:


> View attachment 3118 CLICK ON LINK TO VIEW IMAGE
> This is the Way Over The Top Cube. It is a 21x21x21 Rubik's Cube; larger than the world record Over The Top 17x17x17 cube by M.Oskar Van Deventer. There are 2646 stickers on it. The 21x21x21 cube has 6.3 quingendoquadragintillion possible combinations.


I don't think so. A real 21x21x21 would not have all the cubies the same size, unless you have some completely new mechanism idea (which I doubt).



BrandonSky said:


> 1. Would such a puzzle be possible to make (The rubik's company could not make a 6x6 cube or larger because the corners would stick out too much when you turned a side 45 degrees)?


Possible? Yes, just like the 17x17x17 was. But just like the 17x17x17 it would be huge, fragile, hard to turn, and expensive, and have very large outer layers.



BrandonSky said:


> 2. Would it be perfectly proportional (like on <5x5 cubes and the X cube 7), edges elongated but flat (like on a Shengshou 9x9), or would it be pillowed (like a V cube 7)?
> 3. Would it be possible to turn (Oskar's failed prototype of his Over the Top 17x17x17 cube was impossible to turn. If you tried to turn it, the cube would pop)?
> 4. Would it turn well and not have pops and lockups when the layers catch on themselves (The Pillowed 9x9 turns horribly, the Shengshou 9x9 turns much better)?


Both "edges elongated but flat" and "pillowed" are options. However, I think the "edges elongated but flat" type would be significantly easier to turn and have fewer pops/lockups, just like on the 9x9x9s and 17x17x17s. I note that a pillowed puzzle tends to be very hard to align.



BrandonSky said:


> 5. How would you take it apart (The retooled Rubix 5x5, when first bought, is almost impossible to take apart)?
> 7. Should it be tension adjustable and use screws, or not adjustable and be protected by rivets (The V cube 5, 6, and 7 used rivets, but the new V cube 4 is adjustable and uses screws)?


You would probably have to unscrew one of the centers to take it apart. On a puzzle with this many pieces, I'd definitely not risk trying to pry a piece out, no matter how loose it is. And for that reason, you'd definitely want screws.



BrandonSky said:


> 6. What age would children start solving this puzzle (PeteTheGeek's video on the Shengshou 9x9 the box showed "Ages 14+" and "Skill Level: 6 Stars")?


Ridiculous question. Age is irrelevant. However, I certainly wouldn't recommend trying to solve a real 21x21x21 unless you have a lot of patience and are already an experienced bigcuber.



BrandonSky said:


> 8. How long would the pieces go in to the puzzle (Oskar's Over The Top 17x17x17 cube, the center pieces go very far down into the puzzle)?


As with the 17x17x17, some pieces will go all the way to the center of the puzzle, but other pieces should only go a little into the puzzle to make it more stable.



BrandonSky said:


> 9. Should the stickers be tiles or vinyl stickers, should the stickers have a logo on them, and should the cube be DIY or assembled (The 17x17x17 cube comes in pieces from Shape ways)?


Stickers are the choice of the puzzle creator. But nobody is gonna make a 21x21x21 in a factory somewhere and assemble it for you - whoever buys it will have to either assemble it themselves or get a friend to do it.



BrandonSky said:


> 10. How much would it cost (Oskar's Over The Top 17x17x17 cube costs $1600 on the Shape ways website)?


A quick and dirty estimate: $1600 * (21^3 - 19^3) / (17^3 - 15^3) = $2500.


----------



## MWilson (Sep 16, 2013)

Obviously edited image.

The bottom left 3x3 is completely different looking shade of orange than the rest.
The 3x3 groups above it all have the same exact lighting on the stickers.
Same with the 3x3s to the right, all the same lighting.
The rest of the 3x3 groups are just a few different ones pasted around.

Maybe it's supposed to be a "this is what it might look like if it were real". Is someone actually trying to pass this off as a real photo?


----------



## YddEd (Sep 16, 2013)

Isn't the picture just 1x3x3's glued together?


----------



## Antonie faz fan (Sep 16, 2013)

FAKE


----------



## BaMiao (Sep 16, 2013)

Antonie faz fan said:


> FAKE



Guys, it wasn't even supposed to look real. Read the post. It's a pure hypothetical.


----------



## PeelingStickers (Sep 16, 2013)

looks like 49 3x3's


----------



## stoic (Sep 16, 2013)

Weird post. It reads like the cube already exists...



BrandonSky said:


> This is the Way Over The Top Cube. It is a 21x21x21 Rubik's Cube; larger than the world record Over The Top 17x17x17 cube by M.Oskar Van Deventer.



but the picture is obviously 2D.



BrandonSky said:


> There are 2646 stickers on it.



...(no there aren't)


----------



## cubecraze1 (Sep 16, 2013)

ellwd said:


> ...(no there aren't)



Yes there is.. 21x21x6.


----------



## stoic (Sep 16, 2013)

cubecraze1 said:


> Yes there is.. 21x21x6.



Not in the picture


----------



## ben1996123 (Sep 16, 2013)

wow cool thats alot of 3x3s !


----------



## LarryLunchmeat (Sep 16, 2013)

The guy in that pic needs to quit cubing immediately and join a World's Strongest Man comp. Lifting a 21X21X21 with two fingers and a thumb!


----------



## YddEd (Sep 16, 2013)

LarryLunchmeat said:


> The guy in that pic needs to quit cubing immediately and join a World's Strongest Man comp. Lifting a 21X21X21 with two fingers and a thumb!


Imagine how many 21x21x21's he can hold with 2 hands!


----------



## Dapianokid (Sep 16, 2013)

Day = made
because of this topic
LarryLunchmeat for prez


----------



## antoineccantin (Sep 16, 2013)

Lemme guess... Made out of mini keychain 3x3s?


----------



## Nathan Dwyer (Sep 16, 2013)

It's obvious that no one read the whole post. the point of the post was to ask hypothetical questions about the puzzle, not to say "Hey look i made this puzzle!". It's obviously not really a fully functional 21x21 in the picture


----------



## Michael Womack (Sep 16, 2013)

kclejeune said:


> Read the thread. Then come back and edit your post.



I read it. Here is a form thread on the Twistypuzzle page descussing diffrent Mechs for Oskars 17x17x17 and some might work for cubes that are bigger then Oskars cube http://twistypuzzles.com/forum/viewtopic.php?p=250476


----------



## qqwref (Sep 16, 2013)

Nathan Dwyer said:


> It's obvious that no one read the whole post. the point of the post was to ask hypothetical questions about the puzzle, not to say "Hey look i made this puzzle!". It's obviously not really a fully functional 21x21 in the picture


I guess nobody read my whole post, either ;_;


----------



## Dapianokid (Sep 17, 2013)

I read both of the big posts, qq.
I think this size cube is a bit ridiculous except for to build a bigger cube than Oscar did. I could see it being plausible if it were easily accessible and solvable (easier than Oscar's!)

I find my Rubik's brand 4x4x4 much more challenging than a SS simply because it's a worse quality cube! The 21^3 cube would be discrouaging and not worth the fun of the challenging bigcube.


----------



## Michael Womack (Sep 17, 2013)

here is some info that might help you. http://twistypuzzles.com/forum/viewtopic.php?p=250480


----------



## youngcuber1 (Sep 17, 2013)

ellwd said:


> Not in the picture


Actually if those were 3x3's then there is 49 of them
and on each cube there are 54 stickers(6x9)
and 49x54=2646
Also saying it doesn't have a certain number of stickers "in this picture" is stupid. That's like seeing a picture of one face of a 3x3x3 and saying the cube only has nine stickers


----------



## tazzvidz (Sep 30, 2013)

it looks fake, mainly the way your are holding it, but if it is real, great job!


----------



## BaconCuber (Sep 30, 2013)

How would you be able to hold up a 10 pound+ cube with just a few fingers?


----------



## CubeMontster17 (Oct 2, 2013)

Of course it's fake. It's just lots of 3x3's. Can't you see the misalignments?


----------



## soup (Oct 2, 2013)

> Screen Shot 2013-09-16 at 12.08.09 AM.jpg CLICK ON LINK TO VIEW IMAGE
> This is the Way Over The Top Cube. It is a 21x21x21 Rubik's Cube; larger than the world record Over The Top 17x17x17 cube by M.Oskar Van Deventer. There are 2646 stickers on it. The 21x21x21 cube has 6.3 quingendoquadragintillion possible combinations



such big
so massive
wow


tazzvidz said:


> it looks fake, mainly the way your are holding it, but if it is real, great job!



If you think that's real, I've got some bad news for you, sir..


Onto the q's:

1. Sure, why not?
2. Probably the second option.
3. Probably not.
4. See #3.
5. Would not be a smart idea.
6. I doubt any children would try the puzzle.
7. See #5.
8. Would be fairly deep.
9. pls do not use the word "should" csch will never happen. Would be better stickerless.
10. $3000


----------



## Teencuber (Oct 17, 2013)

you can see the edges of the 3x3 sticker sets!!!


----------



## Nathan Dwyer (Oct 20, 2013)

Oh my god this thread is so painful to read. Did none of you read the whole post? It's OBVIOUSLY NOT A REAL 21x21, but he's not claiming that it is, that's not the point of the thread.


----------

